# ouvrir port alice box



## kakou08 (25 Avril 2006)

bonjour a tous
j aimerais me connecter a amule ou edonkey mais il me disent que je suis en lowid
j ai une alice box et j aimerais savoir comment on fait pour ouvrir les port afin de passer en highid
merci d avance pour vos reponse


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2006)

AU moins pour commencer, tu peux regarder cette page


----------



## kakou08 (26 Avril 2006)

je ne comprend pas vraiment cet page car ma configuration de l alicebox sur mon navigateur(qui est en anglais!! pas de version francaise)   n'as rien a voir avec celle de la page web que tu m'as indiquer(je pense que c est une configuration pour windows).
puis-je telephoner a alice pour ouvrir les port(ou du moins essayer de les avoir)
Accepterons t-il de le faire??


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2006)

Normalement la configuration de l'AliceBox se fait par pages html (= comme des pages d'internet) donc cela ne devrait pas changer que ce soit pour Mac ou pour Windows...

Qu'est-ce que tu vois sur ton navigateur ?

Pour ce qui est de téléphoner à Alice, quel que soit le problème, c'est rarement la solution


----------



## CBi (26 Avril 2006)

Sinon peut-être trouveras-tu ton bonheur ici ?


----------



## kakou08 (26 Avril 2006)

En cherchant un peu j'ai trouver un site qui explique clairement et facilement comment ouvrir des port pour amule.je donne l adresse en esperant que cela pourra aider quelqu'unqui a le meme probleme que le mien.
Merci a ceux qui mon aider dans cette recherche

http://www.info-actu.info/articles/alicebox/alicebox_2.php


----------



## Charly777 (27 Avril 2006)

Coucou à tous,

Il me semble que tu as beaucoup plus simple 
Met le cd d'installation de ta alice box et choisis le menu correspondant. A mes souvenir il doit y avoir "port pour jeux"; "ouvrir des ports" et 3 autres rubriques.

Pour ma part c'est ce que j'ai fait et ça marche bien...


----------

